# small leaf plants



## ollie (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm looking for advise on plants that have small leaves would do well in this 10g tank, Maybe a mini orchid in the right corner. The Branch will be covered in moss soon as it arrives and Ive also got a Microgramma heterophylla on its way as well .There will be no inhabitants, High humidity and moderate to bright light temps with be about 78-83 year round. Full glass top and if needed i can provide air circulation from a small 2" fan i have.There is a tube in each rear corner of the tank that i can hook up to a small canister filter if needed down the road.


The pic


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

I like baby tears: Baby's Tears Plant - Soleirolia soleirolii Picture, Care Tips
I got mine from Josh's frogs. But I saw some at Lowes today.

I also like Ficus pumila, which you can also get at Josh's frogs. Ficus pumila 'Quercifolia' | Josh's Frogs

I also like Maidenhair ferns, but I have a hard time keeping mine alive; I don't think I have enough air circulation.

Hope that helps
Mike


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

An extremely easy to grow option is Pl. grobyi 'Small' and it also blooms quite regularly: Pleurothallis grobyi â€ÜSmallâ€™

Theres also Epi. porpax, again, easy to grow, a tiny bit bigger than the Pleuro., but also flowers quite regularlya: Epidendrum porpax

One final orchid option would be Dryadella cristata, leaves are about 1-2" in length, pretty compact plant overall, it does flower, though typically only once or twice a year: Dryadella cristata

As far as smaller leaved plants, there are tons of options... to name a few that I think would look good and do well:
Peperomia emarginella
Begonia sp. Maldonado
Begonia prismatocarpa
Begonia minutifolia
Begonia peridot
Chirita tamiana
Ficus pumila quercifolia
Ficus Panama
Ficus Borneo
Selaginella kraussiana
Any micro mini Sinningias


----------



## ollie (Oct 26, 2014)

Exactly what i was looking for.
I've never had luck with maiden hair either mike
and Mike R. Do you have all the plants you listed at GBT ? Guess I'll be placing and order soon


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

All of the orchids I for sure have in stock, Id have to check on the others, but a majority are in stock. If you have more questions, feel free to PM me or email me.

BTW, tree fern looks good on the background


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

There are also several smaller Peperomia that might work well for you, including _Pep. rotundifolia, prostrata, rubella, 'Costa Rica', tetraphylla,_ and more.


----------



## Jjl (Feb 2, 2014)

_Begonia _sp. "Little Darling", _Episcia dianthiflora_, _Philodendron_ "Wend Imbe", _Begonia_ sp. "Ecuador", _Pyrrosia nummularifolia_, _Lemmaphyllum microphyllum_, _Columnea microphylla_, _Rhaphidophora pachyphylla_, _Bolbitis heteroclita_, and maybe a tiny bromeliad or two (e.g., _Neo_. "Wee Willy"). If you can find it, you can also try _Davallia sessilifolia_ (though I think it also goes by _Humata sessilifolia_). I'm also going to second the recommendations for various _Peperomia_ species. I like to use _P. serpens_ to cover my backgrounds!


----------



## ollie (Oct 26, 2014)

Initial planting , needs more though any more recommendations


----------



## ollie (Oct 26, 2014)

small 10g done


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Looks good ollie!

What did you do for that rock wall? Is it Great Stuff carved and painted? I'm looking to do something very similar on my new build and curious what you did. Thanks!


----------



## ollie (Oct 26, 2014)

yes the rock is just GS carved and painted with Drylok using lighter colors drybrushed in sequence


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Some small orchids that comes to mind.

_Barbosella culcullata
Barbosella dusenii
Bulbophyllum cernuum
Bulbophyllum comberi
Bulbophyllum ecristatum
Bulbophylllum lasiochilum
Bulbuphyllum miniatum
Bulbophyllum moniliforme
Bulbophyllum purpurascens
Bulbophyllum tingabarinum
Dendrobium rigidum
Dinema polybulbon
Haraella ordorata
Masdevallia minuta
Trias nummularia
Trias oblonga
Trichosalpinx orbicularis
Pleurothallis corniculata
Pleurothallis costaricensis
Pleurothallis leptotifolia
Pleurothallis niveoglobula
Pleurothallis Picta
Pleurothallis yucatanensis
Psygmorchis pusilla _


----------

